# Muskie road trips...is it worth it?



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Occasionally my friends will try to talk me into a trip to Chautauqua or Cave Run. I've never really been that interested in traveling over about 2 hours because within that time frame, I've got Piedmont, Leesville, and West Branch.

I've considered St. Clair and I'm considering a trip to another spot in Michigan this year, but that's mostly to fish with another friend, rjbass.

Do you guys think it worth the time to travel for muskies?


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Been to the Cave...it ain't give 'em up like everyone claims...save your gas money on that trip...but St Clair/Upper Detroit River would be a trip worth making IMO. Otherwise, I think you seem to do pretty well in your back yard...Other than for the experience and to fish with rjbass or another buddy, you may have better success closer to home...what is the old saying?..."never leave fish to find fish!" Just my $.02.

Now that being said, I would be the first to say I wish I could fish Wisconsin or Minnesota and I also go to Canada every year so maybe I am just playing devil's advocate for your sake!   

In conclusion I guess I am really of no help with this matter...Tight Lines Vince! :B


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Hi Vince,
I have only fished for these rascals ten years, and no further than 75 miles from my domicile. I think catching wise, a person is better off to learn a local lake or two and stay there. ON THE OTHERHAND, I think it would be great to travel and fish new waters. I know you have friends through your sawdust making adventures, and I think it would be great to travel and fish THEIR LOCAL waters. If you ever have a couple or more coming to fish YOUR waters, my boat is available, of course I go with it!!!!! 
John


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

I've never traveled to fish for musky but certainly have for other fish. I like exploring new lakes and the scenery that goes with it. For me, its not always about the catching though. I do plan on hitting some of the places you mentioned and can't wait to see what theses lakes have to offer. 

My expectations when I go to a new body of water usually aren't very high, always figure it will take time and energy to figure it out. Have been very pleasantly surprised on many occasions. Several times, the new place became my new fishing spot until I got bored with it.


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

Vince, I can't say anything about Cave Run in the last couple of years, but I used to go every year. But we used to slay them(Gregg Thomas). I caught my personnal best of 46 1/2" and a hour latter caught a 48 1/2" 35# fall fattie! As I said it's been a couple of years but we did good every time down. Hope this helps.


fugarwi7 said:


> Been to the Cave...it ain't give 'em up like everyone claims...save your gas money on that trip...but St Clair/Upper Detroit River would be a trip worth making IMO. Otherwise, I think you seem to do pretty well in your back yard...Other than for the experience and to fish with rjbass or another buddy, you may have better success closer to home...what is the old saying?..."never leave fish to find fish!" Just my $.02.
> 
> Now that being said, I would be the first to say I wish I could fish Wisconsin or Minnesota and I also go to Canada every year so maybe I am just playing devil's advocate for your sake!
> 
> In conclusion I guess I am really of no help with this matter...Tight Lines Vince! :B


----------



## bubba k (Mar 29, 2006)

fugarwi7 said:


> Been to the Cave...it ain't give 'em up like everyone claims...save your gas money on that trip...but St Clair/Upper Detroit River would be a trip worth making IMO. Otherwise, I think you seem to do pretty well in your back yard...Other than for the experience and to fish with rjbass or another buddy, you may have better success closer to home...what is the old saying?..."never leave fish to find fish!" Just my $.02.
> 
> Now that being said, I would be the first to say I wish I could fish Wisconsin or Minnesota and I also go to Canada every year so maybe I am just playing devil's advocate for your sake!
> 
> In conclusion I guess I am really of no help with this matter...Tight Lines Vince! :B


I've fished Cave Run with Gregg Thomas on 3 occassions (most recent being last year), and our boat caught fish on each of the 3 trips (6 total fish). He's an awesome guide!


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I think I might travel too Wisconsin. I doubt if I would spend the extra money on anywhere else.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Fishing the natural lakes of WI, MN or Canada is a world of difference from the man-made impoundments we have down here. And then there's the magical experience of the "road trip".... You probably should try it once so you can at least say that you have.

That said, I eagerly drive to northern WI a couple times each summer. I see many more fish than I do down here - possibly because I know some of the lakes up there much better - but they aren't jumping in the boat for me. And my personal best, not the biggest I've seen, came from Cave Run. 

Finding them is easier than getting them to bite. As hit-and-miss as musky fishing can be, you really have to enjoy the thrill of the hunt.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

I fish a lot of local waters, including WB and one of my favorite rivers  I do love to travel though, because it really gives you a chance to break out of habits. We fish Chautauqua at least twice a year, also Pymatuming and St. Clair/Detroit River. There are simply more natural reproducing, MONSTER muskies in certain areas, and its great to test your knowledge and skills somewhere new. Detroit River this year was spectacular. In a half hour, we boated three muskies, one of which was my fishing buddies personal best of 52 inches. I was lucky enough to be the net man! But I recommend gaining knowledge in other lakes and areas of the country because lets face it, a musky is a musky.


----------



## Trimmer (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi Guys,
On the question about traveling to fish other waters, I personally like to make fishing trips when I can, I always like to explore new water..

Now as far a Cave Run, I was a guide on Cave Run from 1986 to 1992 I have since been writing for KentuckyAngling and a few other publications, that along with a few other irons I have going I had to quit guiding for now, I plan to go back to it when move to Morehead, I now live about 50 miles away, but I still fish the lake almost every week..

Is Cave Run worth a trip.. well you're not going to catch any musky larger than where you're at.. but in early spring Cave Run is going to be warmer and more active than most northern lakes or rivers.. and the Cave is hot in early spring, so to answer your question.. I would probity make a spring trip if I lived up north and wanted to hit some active water early..

200 miles is not that far if you are looking for some early spring action say March or so..

just my 2 cents

Chris "Trimmer" Erwin


----------



## Bester (Dec 29, 2007)

I've been fishing St. Clair for over 20 years. If any of you guys come up drop me a pm so I can give you the spots and the colors they're hitting on.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Is it just me or are the fish in the Detroit river/St. Clair really thin? I've seen a few shows on tv and they look like snakes.


----------



## Bester (Dec 29, 2007)

Early season they are thin but they get fatter as season rolls on.


----------



## SummersOff (Feb 11, 2007)

I have went up to St. Clair the past two falls and we have caught fish on both occasions. Last year our group of 8 caught about 12 fish in two days and this year our group of 7 caught around 20 in two days. I can't complain and will continue to return every fall. It's not that far of a trip especially when you are catching a number of 40"+ fish. We have had much better luck that on many of our further trips up into Canada. here are just a couple pics from this fall.


good luck!


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

I travel, but have family where I go. It's a 13 hour drive (depending) but I know I'll see as many fish (and catch more) in a 2 week span than I will in Ohio all year. Also, I'm fairly certain there's at least one 50" fish within 100 yards of me at any time. I haven't ever used a guide and don't think I ever will. I'm not sure I'd get the satisfaction if I had someone put me on fish. I really don't think I could get into the group charters on St.Clair either. It is true, a fish is a fish, but I go for the enjoyment and satisfaction, catching fish is second to the adventure. A benefit of using a guide is the easier logistics of not having to haul a boat across country. I'd say the value of a trip would be based on the individual, considering what the goal of the trip is (catching a trophy, catching anything, a vacation...with fishing, etc.).


----------



## siggy45 (Apr 14, 2004)

We do some traveling every year with Chatauqua probably being our favorite. We have had a 11 fish day there and several 5-8 fish days. We fish West Branch heavily year and year out and feel we have had a great day if we get 3 or 4 fish. We have had good luck at the Kawartha's in Ontario also catching 24 between four of us in 5 days. It just like any other lake, it is a matter of timing and time on the water. However, these area's mentioned by others, as well as the two I mentioned can produce numbers. I don't think the odds of doing that locally is possible.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Is St Clair do-able with a 16 footer and 9.9?


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

heck i love chautauqua and pymas even better than west branch, i go to the branch alot cause it is closest[45 min.} for me. havent been to chautauqua in 3 yrs. quit goin cause of gas i guess. i am gonna focus more on pyma this year than in the past. i agree with big b... never chartered a boat or hired a guide. fish are a bonus, its the "fishing experience" that is the cats ass..the challlenge of figuring it out for yourself is what its about. sure, i ask questions like any other guy but just going fishing is a priviledge in itself.


----------



## Bester (Dec 29, 2007)

vc1111 said:


> Is St Clair do-able with a 16 footer and 9.9?


On a calm day maybe. If the wind is out of the North its impossible to fish with any enjoyment on just about any sized boat. If I were to fish St Clair with a smaller vessel I'd go during the early season when there hanging in close or in Anchor Bay.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Hope I don't get kicked out of the Musky forums for asking this. 

Bester --- How is the Small Mouth Bass fishing on St Clair?

It's been maybe 10 years ago, but had a great time catching them little brown bass in Clair. Just wondering if the bass fishing is as good now as it was in the past. 


Thanks


----------



## Bester (Dec 29, 2007)

Blue Pike said:


> Hope I don't get kicked out of the Musky forums for asking this.
> 
> Bester --- How is the Small Mouth Bass fishing on St Clair?
> 
> ...


Its really good.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes, In-Fisherman rated the smallmouth bass and muskie fishing at St. Clair as "excellent." Last year while casting anchor bay, I caught one of the biggest smallies of my life on a Suick. Go figure, fishing for muskies, I catch bass, fishing for bass, I catch muskies.


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

MuskieJim said:


> Go figure, fishing for muskies, I catch bass, fishing for bass, I catch muskies.




Still not a BAD problem to have.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Thanks for the info Bester and MuskieJim.

I got to get back up there, it&#8217;s been a long time.

Yep, Jim. We went up to St. Clair to fish bass and caught quite a few. But the Muskie&#8217;s would show up and the bass would move off to safer places.

Up until the last few years I never cared much for the muskies or northern pike. They were pretty much a pain in the back side. They would try and take your fish off your line, come into your fishing area and chase off the fish you were trying to catch, just making a complete nuisance of them selves.

Two years ago I started targeting muskies and Oh, how thing have changed.

My next trip to Clair will be for muskies but you can bet your last dollar I&#8217;ll have the bass gear in the boat. Like Seapro said, catching them brown bass isn&#8217;t all that bad.

Bester --- How is the ice up in Michigan, anyone ice fishing yet


----------



## Bester (Dec 29, 2007)

The ice isn't too good. Some guys are in close or in the marinas but with the weather swinging from 60 to 30 its not very safe right now.


Blue Pike said:


> Thanks for the info Bester and MuskieJim.
> 
> I got to get back up there, its been a long time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Thanks for the info Bester


----------



## Bester (Dec 29, 2007)

no problem. After this weekend there should be good ice. Highs in the teens. Yikes.


----------

